# Croissant Question



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

I made a batch of crossaints and they were swimming in butter. I think the problem might be that I didn't roll the dough out thin enough. Dose anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks

Hendel


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

did you use prefab puffpastry or make it yourself? if you did it yourself, maybe you forgot a turn. but last time i made croissants they released alot of butter. I think thats just what happens. Maybe if you place them on a cooling rack directly after they come out of the oven they will drain slightly more.

Chocolate kisses :lips: 
Coffeekitten


----------



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Coffekitten I made them from myself. I gave them 3 turn the final turn being the turn I turn I used to cut them out. I did notice on the second turn the butter was leaking thru


Thanks again

Hendel


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Hendel,
I had my croissants swimming, and frying in butter too!
I noticed you said that the butter was leaking by the second turn.
I think that's the problem (but don't hold it to my name), the locking in of butter is suppose to be locked in, and not leaked out. 
I've seen the video by Esther McManus at PBS, and a torned dough is not part of the technique.
My guess is that that is where our problem lies. The torn "skin" allowed the butter to melt and it leaks out of the croissant, leaving a pool of butter at the base.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I agree with Nicholas. I've made croissants with 6 turns and not had them swimming in butter. The secret is to chill, chill, chill (especially between rolling out)... keep the butter cold so it stays firm and solid as a layer and does not mix with the dough. Never allow the dough to warm up at all. Keep the butter sealed within the dough by rolling very cautiously and precisely.

When rolled correctly, the butter will evaporate during baking to create the desired layers. It shouldn't leak or be swimming in butter.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

puff and croiss dough are two different things. The most important thing is to have your butter and dough the same temp. I it also important to retard your dough between turns. I find it best to use both single folds and book folds.
Butter releasing when cooking is a pretty good indication of insufficiant folds or improper retarding.
If your doing this a home, it might take more time to chill your dough and butter to the same temp between turns.
HTH
Sorry Mud, just realized it repeated you.


----------



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I think where I messed up was not letting the dough to rest long enough between turns. I also was making duble fold next time I think I will try signel turns


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

You also need to make sure to proof the yeast dough before it goes in the oven because you're right hendel its not just regular puff

Here is gale gand's recipe:

Croissants
Recipe courtesy Gale Gand

1 ounce fresh yeast
3 1/2 cups unbleached flour
1/4 cup white or packed brown sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup milk, or more
1 pound unsalted butter
2 tablespoons flour, for dusting
1 egg
1 tablespoon milk

In a mixer with a dough hook, place the yeast, flour, sugar, salt and the milk and mix for 2 minutes until a soft moist dough forms on the hook. If most of the flour isn't moistened with this quantity of milk, add more, a tablespoon at a time until it is moistened and smooth, using up to 4 tablespoons. Turn mixer on high and mix for another 4 minutes until very smooth and elastic.

Turn the dough out of the bowl onto a floured board, cover with a damp tea towel and allow it to rest for 15 minutes to relax the gluten. Remove the towel and, using a French rolling pin, roll the dough into a 10 by 9-inch rectangle 5/8-inch thick. Wrap in plastic then chill for 1 hour and up to overnight.

Ten minutes before the dough is done resting in the refrigerator, prepare the butter. Beat it with your rolling pin on a floured surface to soften it and form a rectangle 6 by 8 1/2 inches. Place it between parchment paper or plastic wrap and set aside.

Remove the dough from the refrigerator and roll it on a floured work surface into a 10 by 15-inch and 1/4-inch thick rectangle. Brush any excess flour off the dough. Place the shorter side of the dough parallel to the front of your body on the work surface. Place the butter in the middle, long-ways. Fold the bottom up over the butter and brush off any excess flour and then fold the top down over the butter to overlap and encase the butter. Press down lightly with the rolling pin to push all the layers together and make sure they have contact.

Continue rolling the laminated (layered) dough to form a new 10 by15-inch rectangle, patching any holes with a dusting of flour where butter may have popped through. Fold into thirds, like a letter, brush off any excess flour and mark it with an indentation made by poking your finger once at the corner of the dough meaning you have completed the first "turn".

Wrap well in plastic and chill 1 hour and up to overnight. Do this again three more times (some people only do 3 turns total, some do 6, some do 3 plus what's called a "wallet" turn for the last one which is a 4 fold turn that's folded into itself like a book jacket) marking it accordingly each time and chilling in between each turn.

After the fourth turn, you can let the dough chill overnight, or, for 1 hour, or, roll it out to a 13 by 24-inch square that is a little less than 1/4-inch thick and cut out your croissants and shape them.

I roll out my dough and cut it with a sharp large knife into 6-inch strips then cut them into triangles, 4 inches wide at the base of the triangle (or for a more curved croissant cut the triangles 6 inches wide). Stretch these triangles again 9 inches long, then place on the work surface and put a piece of scrap dough in the center of the wide end to enclose, which will plump up the center. Roll the triangles up towards you starting at the wide end and place them 2 inches apart on a parchment lined sheet pan with the tip tucked under and the ends slightly curved in to make a crescent shape. You may freeze the croissants at this point, or, in a small bowl, whisk together the egg and milk and brush the croissants with this egg wash.

To proof the croissants, place them in an oven that is warm but not turned on, with a pan of hot water in the bottom to create a moist environment like a proof box. Set aside to proof for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours until puffed up and spongy to the touch. Remove from the oven.

Spritz a preheated 425 degree F oven with water, close the door, and get the croissants. Place the croissants in the oven and spritz again, close the door and turn the oven down to 400 degrees F. After 10 minutes, rotate your pan if they are cooking unevenly and turn the oven down to 375 degrees F. Bake another 5 to 8 minutes until golden brown.

:lips:


----------



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Coffeekitten I let you know how the recipe turns out

Handel


----------



## woods (Sep 28, 2004)

We were taught in school that butter leaks when the croissants are underproofed. I have seen this demonstrated enough to believe it!


----------

